# L934bpt-6



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The hooks I've been using,,are ALL I ever wanted,,in a treble hook!! they were not brittle,,they were a short shank,,they had excellent strength at the eye..BUT again,,NOT brittle,,That being important,,for I cut the eye & twist-bend the eye to attach to my blade-baits,,then bend back to to close the opening I had made by cutting the eye,,instead of using split rings... Eagle Claw,,made them..... (MADE)!!!! They are ,,or were,,black chrome,,in size #6 & #8,, in the Lazer Sharp 3X treble,, Triple 3x,,Triple 3X..... & the Product # wasL934BPT-6,,or -8...That was how the printing on the label described the contents... I have run out of them... I want to find more !! They are,, black,,short shank,,& are the "rounded sproat" type.... ANYBODY ever use these hooks?? EVEN better yet,,ANYBODY know where I might be able to locate these?? OR might be some laying about their shop,,Hobby room?? I have searched where I figured they could be,,to no avail...A 'lil help if you have any ideas,,or any of these hooks....I have money Thanks Guys!!----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Did look here? I Didn't see that exact model # but might they might have something close to it.

http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=home


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks!! GTN... They are close,,& they also have the Sea guard/SS hooks,,I've been lookin for....Appreciate it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad I could help.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not to be Captain Obvious- but E-Bay has been good to me in terms of finding discontinued or hard to find items. I will save a search in "My E-Bay" for whatever I'm looking for and keep checking back on it if none come up. One example is I was looking for a Sea Nymph boat seat in red from 89 once and after a couple months one popped up brand new in the box. I'm sure someone will be selling the hooks you are after eventually.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks John!! I'll give it a shot ,,too...Like your work,,you have been turning out !! NICE!! I've been working,,& then FISHING !! I hope you have been able to have some down time,,through the Holidays.. I've been lucky to have been out,,when possible..... & looking forward to MORE !! Keep up the fine work,,you have been putting out!! Keep 'em coming!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

GetTheNet said:


> Did look here? I Didn't see that exact model # but might they might have something close to it.
> 
> http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=home


X2.......Good folks to do business with. I get my Mustad 3366G from them for weight forwards. Great prices on jig hooks too.


----------

